
Is latency killing our minds? [audio] - rectang
https://podcasts.apple.com/ca/podcast/3-is-latency-killing-our-minds/id1510813211?i=1000473654195
======
rectang
As a former audio professional, it is plain obvious to me that latency is a
major contributor to "Zoom Fatigue". It takes significant effort not to
interrupt each other and to compensate for the delay.

The latency would be natural if you were talking hundreds of meters apart.
It's not when your interlocutor appears to be be close by.

~~~
ksaj
My sister is one of those people who often starts talking while others are
still speaking. Skyping with her drives me mad because the latency amplifies
the awkwardness of trying to race to the end of a sentence before she
interrupts. Because of the delay, she spends half of her part of the
conversation starting sentences, then pausing and saying "what?" when others
are now already half-way through their thought and now stuttering because
she's interrupted at a more awkward moment than usual.

It is very hard to hold serial (versus parallel) conversations with latency,
and especially with this kind of speaker, and so I've avoided the whole zoom
craze from the get-go.

